# Can I catch fish from a pier without Grundens?



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I am not trying to be a hater but can someone tell me why the few times I go on the pier I see guys wearing Grundens foul weather gear in what seems to not be too bad of weather? I fish offshore pretty regularly and don't seem to see it out there.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Just another status symbol. Kind of like the dudes who drive lifted trucks decked out with fogs & light bars galore that have never seen a drop of mud in their lives. 

As long as their daddy will pay for it, they'll wear it.


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't need Grundens to catch fish. But I sure look good when I do. ;>)


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not sure what Grundens are. Are they featured in the 75# cobia thread?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> Are they featured in the 75# cobia thread?


Yes. They protect you from the sun & shield your ego from insults from googans.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Those guys have been out there before you came and will leave after you do....They are just prepared for changes in temp and wind....Most guys burn out after fishing a couple of hours....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't fish the pier, but I am wearing some Grundens right now. They're pretty cozy to wear around the house. And it keeps my neighbors from talking to me.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

MrFish said:


> I don't fish the pier, but I am wearing some Grundens right now. They're pretty cozy to wear around the house. And it keeps my neighbors from talking to me.


Great idea. My neighbors are always stopping me to talk.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Wear whatever the hell you want and wherever you want to wear it. I'm sure if we all wanted to, we could make fun of each other for at least a couple things. Just giggle to yourself and move on. I'm just trying to figure out if I've ever caught less fish because of what the guy next to me was wearing. I'm sure there is a statistic out there, but for now I'll just answer "No".

Wear your slickers with pride guys and don't forget to slap a salt life sticker on everything to fuel the haters even more LOL!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris, don't forget white costas..


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MaxP said:


> Great idea. My neighbors are always stopping me to talk.


Neither of my neighbors fish, so I really freak them out.:thumbup:


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

MaxP said:


> MrFish said:
> 
> 
> > I don't fish the pier, but I am wearing some Grundens right now. They're pretty cozy to wear around the house. And it keeps my neighbors from talking to me.
> ...


Sometimes I just put earbuds in my ears and run the wire to my pocket. They think I'm listening to music and leave me alone.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I always fish with a Yeti sticker on my forehead. Totally works.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Can You Wear Them On The Boat? Is That Ok?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

ThaFish said:


> Just another status symbol. Kind of like the dudes who drive lifted trucks decked out with fogs & light bars galore that have never seen a drop of mud in their lives.
> 
> As long as their daddy will pay for it, they'll wear it.


Matrix, did a pier fisherman run off with your girl or something?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Are frog togs not cool any more? Guess I need to go shopping


----------



## Tonto FAC (Dec 21, 2013)

murfpcola said:


> I am not trying to be a hater but can someone tell me why the few times I go on the pier I see guys wearing Grundens foul weather gear in what seems to not be too bad of weather? I fish offshore pretty regularly and don't seem to see it out there.


I think we need a safe zone on the pier for all those people that are offended by someone else.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Haters gonna hate.

I assume this thread was started because of what Tyler was wearing (white grunden bibs) when he caught the 75lb cobia...

To answer your question with a little bit of thought and logic to it, when you get to the pier in the early hours of the morning in March, it's cool. The water is still in the upper 60s, it's damp, with a thick humidity in the air. The rails are saturated with dew.

Any idiot knows, if you're wet, you'll get colder, faster. 

By mid day, if it's sunny, it usually warms up enough to wear pants and a Tshirt. But by 2pm, the wind is usually blowing again, almost always a sea breeze... it gets cool when you're standing there concentrating on finding a cobia to throw at.

When you're hunting, do you want to be wet and cold? No. It distracts you from your goal...

As for this being a side armed way of insulting Tyler for his choice of outer garments, know that at 21 years old he has forgot about more fish than most here will catch, put the steel to blue marlins bigger than every PFF sheepshead combined, and won enough money in tournaments to buy matrix shad out of business.

Haters gonna hate. Stfu and watch these guys, you may learn a thing or 2.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

John B. said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> I assume this thread was started because of what Tyler was wearing (white grunden bibs) when he caught the 75lb cobia...
> 
> ...


Dont go applying logic to a perfectly good, "I talk a lot of crap about pier fishing but have never actually done it" thread.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> Dont go applying logic to a perfectly good, "I talk a lot of crap about pier fishing but have never actually done it" thread.


I know, I'm asking too much...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Stupid humans.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

stevenattsu said:


> Can You Wear Them On The Boat? Is That Ok?


I can completely understand it while cast netting. I have never tried on a pair of grundens so I am ignorant to them, and many other things, but they look like they would be very hot. " it's like Deadliest Catch, without the crabs"


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

When I see a cyclist wearing skin tight shorts with his junk all protruding, I'm gonna think he looks funny as hell. I understand the reasons for wearing cycling clothing, but I still think it looks funny as hell. Who am I to give fishermen a break? If it looks funny, it just looks funny. I think buffs look stupid as hell too. I think it's funny how certain people on here are all fun and games until something gets mentioned about something like this and they get all kinds of defensive. I don't particularly give a damn about how many fish the kid's caught, how much tourney money he's won, or how he could fish circles around every single forum member. I'm sure he's a hell of a guy. I got nothing against him at all...but I've been doing a lot of fishin these last few days a hell of a lot closer to the water than 30' above it, and never once thought "damn I sure could use some hip waders."

If it looks funny, it looks funny. Weren't no insults being said until the defence showed up lol. Just fishermen giving fishermen hell...ain't that what we're supposed to do anyways?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

murfpcola said:


> I can completely understand it while cast netting. I have never tried on a pair of grundens so I am ignorant to them, and many other things, but they look like they would be very hot. " it's like Deadliest Catch, without the crabs"


Different colors are different guage. White is the thinnest, and can tear pretty easily if you're not careful. Plus, it reflects the sun...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

If you guys like, I'll send out a PSA that all pier rats have to wear aftco shorts and Columbia floppy shirts... however skin cancer is a likely fate.


Some of you folks wear your jealousy like a cheap rain coat...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

What's wrong with cheap rain coats? Are we making fun of them too now?

Oh...and yes I am jealous of that PIG of a ling! For the record lol. I ain't caught one like that in ages! But that has nothing to do with the Grundens.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

stupid humans x2


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The next person that posts is gay. Sorry


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Well shit... I'll stick with my garbage bag with a few holes cut in it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> When I see a cyclist wearing skin tight shorts with his junk all protruding, I'm gonna think he looks funny as hell. I understand the reasons for wearing cycling clothing, but I still think it looks funny as hell. Who am I to give fishermen a break? If it looks funny, it just looks funny. I think buffs look stupid as hell too. I think it's funny how certain people on here are all fun and games until something gets mentioned about something like this and they get all kinds of defensive. I don't particularly give a damn about how many fish the kid's caught, how much tourney money he's won, or how he could fish circles around every single forum member. I'm sure he's a hell of a guy. I got nothing against him at all...but I've been doing a lot of fishin these last few days a hell of a lot closer to the water than 30' above it, and never once thought "damn I sure could use some hip waders."
> 
> If it looks funny, it looks funny. Weren't no insults being said until the defence showed up lol. Just fishermen giving fishermen hell...ain't that what we're supposed to do anyways?


Ya think? You fall out of your Tupperware wearing grundens and you're probably never gonna show up for the AYCE fried fish at Golden corral... or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> If you guys like, I'll send out a PSA that all pier rats have to wear aftco shorts and Columbia floppy shirts... however skin cancer is a likely fate.
> 
> 
> Some of you folks wear your jealousy like a cheap rain coat...


I'm jealous that I have to work all day long to earn a living and not out fishing on the pier. That and I'm too fat for grundens.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Pier threads are awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

John B. said:


> Ya think? You fall out of your Tupperware wearing grundens and you're probably never gonna show up for the AYCE fried fish at Golden corral... or anything else for that matter.


Nah. Wasn't sportin the Tupperware this week. Surf and pier fishin. The Tupperware is just another tool in the box.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> I'm jealous that I have to work all day long to earn a living and not out fishing on the pier. That and I'm too fat for grundens.


I'm right there with you, Hall... hell, I've been in the hospital for the last few days. Personally I have better shit to worry about than what other people wear, just figured I'd take the time to voice my opinion.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> Nah. Wasn't sportin the Tupperware this week. Surf and pier fishin. The Tupperware is just another tool in the box.


It's the damndest thing... you can be out on that beach, and it be 75° and sunny, but up on that pier, in the wind, over the water, it's cold...

Ask anyone who has spent any amount of time cobia fishing from a boat, or pier.... Pants and a hoody are a must, anything that will break the wind, and keep you dry definitely help.


----------



## displaced (Nov 14, 2008)

"If" someone kills more than the rats while wearing blown out blue Wally World plastics, I'm sure they will all switch😉...go ahead, raise the bar!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok ok I give! Hahahaha. I'll admit they look pretty damn effective. Can't a brotha make fun of some funny looking pants? Tupperware gets made fun of all the time on here. I don't get my panties in a wad. It's just fun talkin smack. Some people take it better than others. I apologize for implying Grundens look like overkill. Can't we all just get along?

Either way. That's one hell of a ling! I'd have my pic taken in a friggin tu-tu holding that fish!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> I'm right there with you, Hall... hell, I've been in the hospital for the last few days. Personally I have better shit to worry about than what other people wear, just figured I'd take the time to voice my opinion.


Get better. It's weird around here with you making sense and not stirring shit up.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

If you wear capri pants to catch redfish in pensacola, that's the only thing I can't justify...

Honestly I'm surprised the matrix guys didn't hop on that bus months ago.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> If you wear capri pants to catch redfish in pensacola, that's the only thing I can't justify...
> 
> Honestly I'm surprised the matrix guys didn't hop on that bus months ago.


Even they are not quite that queer. And that's saying a lot.


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

i love this thread


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Even they are not quite that queer. And that's saying a lot.


Please tell me you can find a picture...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> Please tell me you can find a picture...


I'm going to dinner in a few, will do some digging afterwards.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

John B. said:


> If you wear capri pants to catch redfish in pensacola, that's the only thing I can't justify...
> 
> Honestly I'm surprised the matrix guys didn't hop on that bus months ago.


Wait! This is a thing?!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

John B......you sure seem to get your panties in a wad very easily. Maybe you should take a friggin chill pill and learn to laugh a little. Quit being so full of yourself.

As far as Tyler....I am one of those that laughs like hell when I get told a kid has forgotten more that I will ever know about fishing....considering I have been doing this 30 years before Tyler was even thought of.

Marlin?....As someone who has crewed and fished in east coast tourneys.....good for him that he has caught some good marlin...BUT.....Marlin fishing is all on the captain,....it's why tourist types catch marlin all the time. The rod man is incidental. Hell,.stop the boat dead in the water when the hookup comes.....then tell me if the guy cranking up line is more important...or the captain, knowing when to back, what speed to back, etc.

Whole different ball game when it us an angler vs the fish instead of the boat vs the fish.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Whatever you say, Skip... I for one don't like to judge someone's appearance or character based on what they wear, do or fish with... I know lots of pier rats have judged you over the years, fishing with luxors, smoking black and milds, and smelling like a 60yr old cigar minnow, but I know you know what you're doing. 

I'm just saying, don't judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd just like to say that I was doing no judging whatsoever...just making fun of pants. Never said one bad word about the kid who knows more than I've ever forgot...or forgot more than I'll ever know...or whatever. It just seems weird seeing the guy who's always making fun and judging people to get all worked up over someone else talkin a little pointless smack. It's all in good fun. And what the hell does marlin fishing have to do with making someone a good fisherman? Is a lifelong bream fisherman suddenly a laughing stock if he's never caught a marlin on a million dollar boat? A good fisherman is a good fisherman regardless of what he wears or likes to catch. Who's doing the judging here JohnB?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> I'd just like to say that I was doing no judging whatsoever...just making fun of pants. Never said one bad word about the kid who knows more than I've ever forgot...or forgot more than I'll ever know...or whatever. It just seems weird seeing the guy who's always making fun and judging people to get all worked up over someone else talkin a little pointless smack. It's all in good fun. And what the hell does marlin fishing have to do with making someone a good fisherman? Is a lifelong bream fisherman suddenly a laughing stock if he's never caught a marlin on a million dollar boat? A good fisherman is a good fisherman regardless of what he wears or likes to catch. Who's doing the judging here JohnB?


I only judge a man based on the misplaced faith he has in his ugly lure. Lol.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Hahahahahaha....totally feel ya on that one! But you could be right. Perhaps the whole pff community really is unworthy of cutting this guy's bait. Who am I to say? I don't know the kid...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I love Grundens. No pants or underwear is the only way to go!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Lmao.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Are skrimp boots, Pelagic visor and a Salt Life Tee needed? Woody tagged a blue off GS pier....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> Are skrimp boots, Pelagic visor and a Salt Life Tee needed? Woody tagged a blue off GS pier....


http://www.woodsoffshore.com/news/2016/3/24/gulf-coast-fishing-update-march-edition


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> http://www.woodsoffshore.com/news/2016/3/24/gulf-coast-fishing-update-march-edition


International Man of Mystery...


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Are skrimp boots, Pelagic visor and a Salt Life Tee needed? Woody tagged a blue off GS pier....


Now you've officially gone too far. Don't you dare talk trash about my white boots! My wife loves that I've adopted my white boots into my "going out to dinner" attire. Her favorite part is when she posts a picture on social media, and I tag it with #whitetrashwhiteboots
I catch enough grief from her. Pretty please don't jump on the bandwagon and look down upon me for wearing my white boots with pride?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

wtf is a grunden?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Evensplit said:


> wtf is a grunden?


Best foul weather gear on the market. 

http://shop.grundens.com/


----------



## Infidel (Mar 25, 2016)

Do Grundens come ribbed, or studded?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Infidel said:


> Do Grundens come ribbed, or studded?


Both but unlubed....


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

The wife is digging mine right about now.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Shit. I just bought some, camo makes it OK, right?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Best thread in a while!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

All I know is I like that grunden wearing kid that caught a giant cobia off the pier(still jealous that I was working and he was fishing) and well, his daddy is about one of the best fisherman that I know and he's not only fun to fish with but drinking beer with him is pretty fun too, so I'm told. 

So in closing, screw you all, lick my grundens and my balls.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> All I know is I like that grunden wearing kid that caught a giant cobia off the pier(still jealous that I was working and he was fishing) and well, his daddy is about one of the best fisherman that I know and he's not only fun to fish with but drinking beer with him is pretty fun too, so I'm told.
> 
> So in closing, screw you all, lick my grundens and my balls.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


>


Hell Yeah! Can't believe you have that picture, not even sure I do. Text it to me. And that's from Hopedale...good times.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> Matrix, did a pier fisherman run off with your girl or something?


Twice! Ever since then I've been a senseless hater.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Just another status symbol. Kind of like the dudes who drive lifted trucks decked out with fogs & light bars galore that have never seen a drop of mud in their lives.
> 
> As long as their daddy will pay for it, they'll wear it.


I only read this post. A prima donna going to discuss fishing in any form or matter. Wow. :no:  What do yall wear catching those illusive red fish? :001_huh: Ps ,,, I don't comment on to much.


----------



## randynation (Oct 16, 2013)

Hell I'd dress in drag if'n it would help me catch fish.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

randynation said:


> Hell I'd dress in drag if'n it would help me catch fish.


Watch out now ...you might catch more than fish talking like that...lol


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

when your out on the pier and it starts pouring rain those guy are high and dry you'll understand why they wear them.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm going to try the pier out one day, so these threads are a tremendous help. I have a list going, so I can blend in.

1. VS
2. Borrow Splittine's white Costas
3. Borrow Splittine's Salt Life hat and shirt
4. Grundens
5. Pimp hand (in case some googan gets in my way while fighting a fish)
6. 8 oz pyramid weights for boats, drones, surfers and kayakers.

Am I missing anything?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

The pyramid weight creates too much drag because of the flat surface... it's hell to reel it back in. 

You'd be better off with an egg weight, or bank weight. And 4oz is plenty...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

When I was a pier rat it was cut off jeans and no shoes...


----------



## randynation (Oct 16, 2013)

fairpoint said:


> Watch out now ...you might catch more than fish talking like that...lol


Especially on memorial weekend.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> I only read this post. A prima donna going to discuss fishing in any form or matter. Wow. :no:  What do yall wear catching those illusive red fish? :001_huh: Ps ,,, I don't comment on to much.


Usually my lady lets me borrow her lingerie. The redfish dig it. 

Wait, I don't have a lady anymore. Those Grunden-wearing, Costa-rocking, Staal-feathering, Cig-snobblin' pier rats stole her....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

What about this? Are capri pants still a fashion while redfishing?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

John B. said:


> What about this? Are capri pants still a fashion while redfishing?


This makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> This makes me uncomfortable.


Smuggling grapes, red fishing or girls pants?


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

On a more serious note; I am in need of a new set of rain/wind gear and was looking at Grundens because the style of frog toggs I have had for the last 12 years are nowhere to be found (still trying). I odnt have any personal experience with any other rain gear companies that make GOOD breathable rain gear so..OPINIONS?

I like something that has at least a couple pockets on bibs and jacket and the lighter the better. thanks


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Grundens or Helly Hansen

http://www.hellyhansen.com


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

startzc said:


> On a more serious note; I am in need of a new set of rain/wind gear and was looking at Grundens because the style of frog toggs I have had for the last 12 years are nowhere to be found (still trying). I odnt have any personal experience with any other rain gear companies that make GOOD breathable rain gear so..OPINIONS?
> 
> I like something that has at least a couple pockets on bibs and jacket and the lighter the better. thanks


Go to Hamilton marine Website good deals on Grundens. Most bibs won't have pockets


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Are Grundens breathable?


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

thanks, will check out both sites. Yeah, that's why i loved my frog toggs. They have 2 pockets with extra layer of waterproof cloth over an inside pocket. The jacket has 8 pockets and I have never had a phone or keys get wet inside them. They were made specifically for Gander mountain back in 2004-2005 and I have never seen them since. They are just so worn that no amount of silicon will seal them anymore.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Gotta get some frog togs


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Traditional grundens are not breathable. The new grundens gage is, it's supposed to be pretty sweet


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

murfpcola said:


> Are Grundens breathable?




If you fart in them in the morning you will smell it when you take them off that night


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> If you fart in them in the morning you will smell it when you take them off that night



I thought you were going to say...........
"they will inflate like a PFD"


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## BuckWildInshore (Mar 6, 2013)

Live report from Pensacola pier:

Light NE breeze..
2-3' lazy ground swell out of the SSE..
Pouring rain, but thankfully my grundens are keeping me dry..

Tight lines! From the couch.. Or wherever. 

-Jeremy


----------



## TMaxwell (Aug 4, 2015)

This makes 2 times in the last 6 months I've had to get on this forum because of people talking about me that wouldn't know me if we stood next to each other on the pier. 
THAfish- My daddy didn't buy my Grundens, or my Van Staal, or my rods, or my costas or anything else I use. I work for a living on top of being full time in college so if I want to by some nice raingear that's my right. My Grundens are also not a status symbol. Were you on the pier when I caught that fish? I don't think so. Just so you know it was blowing about 20 right into my face and I was cold so I put my Grundens on to keep me warm. I've owned all different types of rain gear other than Grundens but they are what has worked the best for me and if that offends you or anybody else then sorry. 
Kingfish501- Before you talk about somebody's ability as a fisherman maybe you should learn a little bit about them. I've never reeled in a blue marlin in my life. I'm not some googan who knows how to turn the handle on a tiagra. I've worked really hard to work my way up and get the jobs I've had on yacht boats. Fortunately for me you don't sign my paychecks so I don't need your approval but I'm perfectly confident in myself and the things I've learned along the way. 

As for the rest of you here's a word of advice. It makes absolutely no difference what you wear on the pier or the boat or any damn place you go fishing but you damn sure won't catch anything being keyboard cowboys on the internet.


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

I heard your dad bought you the grundens and hooked the fish for u and let your reel it in!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Kennyw523 said:


> I heard your dad bought you the grundens and hooked the fish for u and let your reel it in!!


I heard here was a sasquatch sighting on the pier today, too...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I heard Woody Woods is going world wide!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tyler, maybe YOU should explain to John B that you have never caught a marlin, because in his effort to paint you as a fishing God, catching giant marlin was one if the attributes he gave you, just as he informed us that you knew more and had forgotten more about fishing than we have learned over 3 of your lifetimes.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Tyler, maybe YOU should explain to John B that you have never caught a marlin, because in his effort to paint you as a fishing God, catching giant marlin was one if the attributes he gave you, just as he informed us that you knew more and had forgotten more about fishing than we have learned over 3 of your lifetimes.


He said that he, "put the steel to". I would take that as gaffing, not being the angler.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish.....gaffing a fish corresponds to fishing knowledge, how?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tyler, I wasn't questioning your fishing ability. What i was questioning was someone trying to make it seem like us guys who were catching cobes before your daddy was born know absolutely nothing compared to you. Hell, my cobia rod is older than you.

I no longer stand 10 hours looking for a cobe to show. If one does, it does...if I get it, fine...if someone else does...fine, too.

Now, that being said, nice fish.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Tyler, maybe YOU should explain to John B that you have never caught a marlin, because in his effort to paint you as a fishing God, catching giant marlin was one if the attributes he gave you, just as he informed us that you knew more and had forgotten more about fishing than we have learned over 3 of your lifetimes.




ummmmmmmmmm, Maybe he just forgot about the Marlin???:whistling:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Tyler, maybe YOU should explain to John B that you have never caught a marlin, because in his effort to paint you as a fishing God, catching giant marlin was one if the attributes he gave you, just as he informed us that you knew more and had forgotten more about fishing than we have learned over 3 of your lifetimes.


When I say "caught" marlin, I mean involved in a team effort to catch marlin... ie, wireman/gaffman... in all honesty, I don't give a f**k what you think, and may make a trip to the pier this summer just so you know exactly who I am and how I feel. 

Have a nice night, bud.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

TMaxwell said:


> THAfish- My daddy didn't buy my Grundens, or my Van Staal, or my rods, or my costas or anything else I use. I work for a living on top of being full time in college so if I want to by some nice raingear that's my right. My Grundens are also not a status symbol. Were you on the pier when I caught that fish? I don't think so. Just so you know it was blowing about 20 right into my face and I was cold so I put my Grundens on to keep me warm. I've owned all different types of rain gear other than Grundens but they are what has worked the best for me and if that offends you or anybody else then sorry.


I can respect that. It was a joke. Chillax dawg. Just like to get the rats riled up, for some reason you guys take everything to heart.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

MrFish said:


> I'm going to try the pier out one day, so these threads are a tremendous help. I have a list going, so I can blend in.
> 
> 1. VS
> 2. Borrow Splittine's white Costas
> ...


U blending in would be missing anything. Actually the ones wearing the masked buffs with clown faces might help. That seems Imposter to me. Also,, Is it not funny how a young man catches a fish of a life time & then has to defend himself to a bunch of Whom?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> Just another status symbol. Kind of like the dudes who drive lifted trucks decked out with fogs & light bars galore that have never seen a drop of mud in their lives.
> 
> As long as their daddy will pay for it, they'll wear it.



Thafishes problem is he couldn't catch a fish on the pier......with or without the Grundens. .....There's no instructions on the internet!:thumbdown:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Evensplit said:


> wtf is a grunden?


I kinda like um...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

a said:


> Thafishes problem is he couldn't catch a fish on the pier......with or without the Grundens. .....There's no instructions on the internet!:thumbdown:


Lol, lance...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

well you guys I kept quiet, but I wear my Grundens when I just drive in my truck, and I wear my white coastas at night. And I make my wife sit in the back seat so my Van Staal can be in the front. Don't give a crap if my wifes buckled up as long as the VS is. And I have my maid wash my salt life shirts in my salt water washermachine, then proceed to iron them. 

I bet if I caught a tournament winning redfish in a pink bikini bottom and nothing else the very next day people would be out fishing in pink bikini bottoms. If you can fish you can fish. Doesn't matter what you wear or what you use.


----------



## Skiff "N" (Dec 22, 2015)

I guess the bad/good weather affects man maybe more so than the fish that their after. The bait of choice today is probably human heads because they dang sure seems to be biting them off. I seen a similar pattern around the holidays when people were tied up during the holidays. Good luck to everybody toughing it out.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sunshine.....you'll be in style memorial weekend. Now if I can just get that nightmare image out of my brain.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Sunshine.....you'll be in style memorial weekend. Now if I can just get that nightmare image out of my brain.


 any tournaments going on memorial weekend? Ill give it a shot if so, see if the whole pink bikini bottom thing catches on.


----------



## Skiff "N" (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm also going to buy grunt whatever they are and try them out. My research and development test will consist of things that they didn't do. Like others have said before #1"the fart" test.because I would choose to smell fishy not fatty.#2 if they are kinda form fitting I would like for it to show off my gulp.#3 how well will they withstand a cigarette burn. Upon successfully completing these test and I'm happy with the product I will either install a frontal warming pocket for the sack and work on a ladies edition which will have hidden seam lines.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Skiff "N" said:


> I'm also going to buy grunt whatever they are and try them out. My research and development test will consist of things that they didn't do. Like others have said before #1"the fart" test.because I would choose to smell fishy not fatty.#2 if they are kinda form fitting I would like for it to show off my gulp.#3 how well will they withstand a cigarette burn. Upon successfully completing these test and I'm happy with the product I will either install a frontal warming pocket for the sack and work on a ladies edition which will have hidden seam lines.


What about the back trap door & cigarette holder?


----------



## Skiff "N" (Dec 22, 2015)

As far as the back flap door I'm open for suggestions from some of the seniors. Some might like Velcro with a weather seal flap while others might prefer the traditional big plastic buttons. Maybe some belt loops could be optional for those riscay enough to wear your small tackle box like a fanny pack. Oh yes and might I ad that the woman's edition could be pigment matched to their skin if desired. Some don't seem to have a problem doing the same thing with yoga pants


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

a said:


> Thafishes problem is he couldn't catch a fish on the pier......with or without the Grundens. .....There's no instructions on the internet!:thumbdown:


It's true. I've searched far & wide & still can't find proper instructions on how to catch a king cobia!


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

one time the three of us killed this 604 pound blue marlin and Tyler was the first mate/wire man while I was the angler. that kingfish guy probably doesn't know anything about that but it's the second most important job other than being the captain. Anyways prior to this picture all three of us had our grundens on for the three and a half hours it took to kill this fish.. The craziest part was we weren't even on the pier, we were just some lost pier rats out in the gulf with our grundens and a blue marlin in the cockpit on our way to make a fat paycheck..


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Zac, I was a bait rigger/#2 wire man on east coast tourneys when you daddy was still in diapers. So your point is?

I said I wasn't taking anything away from Tyler for his catching a [email protected] nice cobia. I was questioning the assertion that was made by someone else that because Tyler had gaffed a marlin, he was a thousand times more knowledgeable than those of us who was doing this before Tyler's dad was even born.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Where did I say anyone was 1000 times better than anyone?

We get it skip... you fished on the east coast, you're 100 years old and we're catching marlin when all of our daddies were pooping their diapers.

Cool story bro. 

Go sling some popsickles at some green meat in the southwest corner.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I wear grundens every time there's a chance I'll get cold or wet! Even wore them to the grocery store this morning.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

not bad.

http://www.amazon.com/Grundens-Weat..._UL160_SR107,160_&refRID=1K35E89AB9TPK2AFWD2G


----------



## silvershore (Jan 18, 2010)

This all seems a little silly to me.... and normally I would not comment but this has been a great competition of comments!!! First off Tyler ...Awesome Fish!!!!! I don't give a sh*** if caught u that ling in your Grundens or your Bday suit !!! 
U GOT EM !!!!
I wear my Grundens and proud of it and when my husband wears his I think he is super Sexy! Hot! So Fish On with your Grundens!!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

JohnB....you were the one who declared that Tyler had forgotten more about fishing than the rest of us would ever learn.....and part of that, according to you was because Tyler gaffed a marlin.
That was why I said you needed to chill out some and relax once in a while.

Yeah, John, I'm old. Beats the alternative. And yeah, I'm lucky....got to fish in some great places.


----------

